# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Lightweight sleep bags 3 or 4 season/ smaller packs

## ANTSMAN

Whta do you guys use for 3 or 4 seasons(with breathable biv bag) lightweight bag? Maybe for an overnighter.Sleep bag weight is the main thing im tryin to cut back on. Have a Macpac down mountain bag which ive never ever had a cold night in, but it weighs 1.6kg ish.Prolly is overkill for hut use and at least half the year outside of a hut.

Im looking at Macpac express400 ,,,,800g in a std size,

What else is out there that hunters use thats small lighter than that and can handle3 to 4 seasons ?

Also looking at a new Macpac in 43ltr(explorer) or 50 ltr(cascade) for overnighters, if my packs smaller i wont be able to pack as much, so wont pack as much ):

anyone use either of these or similar for overnighters? flycamping?

----------


## Spanners

Just take spirits instead of bottled beer. Weight savings sorted  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ANTSMAN

top stuff

----------


## Aztec

ANTSMAN, I think the Domex Pioneer is a good bag. Not a bad price, packs down 8.2lt and not to bad on weight (1.2kg). Have used fly camping in damp conditions and been excellent. 

Link:  Domex Pioneer

----------


## HGM77

Roman Palm IV at EquipOutdoors

On the same site 0.85kg

----------


## Normie

I have one of these and it is the Duck's Nuts! -7 Celsius for only 820gr.

Western Mountaineering

----------


## 7mmwsm

Check out Mountain Designs. They are an Aussie outfit with retail stores here. I had a Fairydown Everest which wore out (after a fair hammering) and I came across a Mountain Designs Cornice on sale. Took a gamble and bought it as it was down from $700 to $300. It probably doesn't have the insulation of the Everest but it repels water better and packs down to about 2/3. If I'm sleeping outside I only ever use a fly, but I don't do dumb stuff like stay on the tops in the middle of winter. I haven't been cold in it yet.
I have a 90 liter Cascade. You are right, the bigger the pack the more crap you take. But the big capacity is good for filling up with meat. If you are after a medium size sturdy pack check out a Mac Pac Ravine. They are a one compartment pack with one pocket on the lid. I bought one each for my twin daughters when the started hunting with me. The harness is a lot more sturdy than the Cascade and they are a basic work type pack.

----------


## R93

> Whta do you guys use for 3 or 4 seasons(with breathable biv bag) lightweight bag? Maybe for an overnighter.Sleep bag weight is the main thing im tryin to cut back on. Have a Macpac down mountain bag which ive never ever had a cold night in, but it weighs 1.6kg ish.Prolly is overkill for hut use and at least half the year outside of a hut.
> 
> Im looking at Macpac *express400* ,,,,800g in a std size,
> 
> What else is out there that hunters use thats small lighter than that and can handle3 to 4 seasons ?
> 
> Also looking at a new Macpac in 43ltr(explorer) or 50 ltr(cascade) for overnighters, if my packs smaller i wont be able to pack as much, so wont pack as much ):
> 
> anyone use either of these or similar for overnighters? flycamping?


Funny! I have just decided to buy the same bag. I have a solstice, great bag but getting old. I dont think you can get a lighter bag (express) that would be as warm, apart from a pinnacle which I dont think are made anymore? I wouldlike a pinnacle if I could get one.

----------


## kiwijames

I bought an Express400(XL) and took it back without even sleeping in it once. Layed it out on the bed and it took an age to loft up and when it did the baffels looked 1/2 full, i.e. I could see through them in places. Im not design expert but that made me feel cold just looking at it. Also the really tight bag is great for space and weight savings but I'm a wriggler. My cold bag is a mummy type and its warm to sleep in but I seldom get a goods nights sleep in it as I feel like a sardine. I ended up with the latitude 500XP(XL). Cost me about 400g more in weight but I got that spare round my guts to loose anyway. Pack down size was also larger but not enough to really bother me. Learn to pack less (its hard, I know). You'll go further and most likely find a use for that extra space in the pack with stuff like back legs and fillets.

----------


## baldbob

Look at the stoney creek blackstags and also I have their 35 ltr pack.... U can do 3 days with it easy if ur careful packing  :Have A Nice Day:  I have these and think quite highly of it.....

----------


## R93

> I bought an Express400(XL) and took it back without even sleeping in it once. Layed it out on the bed and it took an age to loft up and when it did the baffels looked 1/2 full, i.e. I could see through them in places. Im not design expert but that made me feel cold just looking at it. Also the really tight bag is great for space and weight savings but I'm a wriggler. My cold bag is a mummy type and its warm to sleep in but I seldom get a goods nights sleep in it as I feel like a sardine. I ended up with the latitude 500XP(XL). Cost me about 400g more in weight but I got that spare round my guts to loose anyway. Pack down size was also larger but not enough to really bother me. Learn to pack less (its hard, I know). You'll go further and most likely find a use for that extra space in the pack with stuff like back legs and fillets.


Umm, might have put me off that then. I like a bit of room as well. I need one before the ballot so I will keep looking.

----------


## Smiddy

i climb .co.nz :: Mountaineering gear at wholesale prices

----------


## Munsey

I got a macpac neve , don't know if they still make this style, only got down on the top bottom has got an envelope to slip your inflating mat in . Very small loaf of bread size,and light. But you must have mat. They are water resistant too from memory.

----------


## gadgetman

I have an Fairydown Everest (about 30 years old) that is pretty much unused as I found it too warm, but had to buy it after negotiating a very good deal. Scottish ancestry and have thistles in me pockets. Then I bought a Fairydown Liteweight, (550g fill) and that has been brilliant down to -10 with a silk liner and has had a huge amount of use over the years and packs down really small. Both have water breathable waterproof outer layers (Du Pont Entrant), though with the amount of stitching I don't think I'd bother trying to test it.

----------


## kokako

One Planet Cocoon -5

Cocoon -5 | One Planet

----------

